# Cause of (gas) incontinence? Also, is it just in my head?



## LeakyGasSucks (Feb 4, 2012)

3 part question:

1. http://www.stmarksfoundation.org/uploads/docs/patientinformationleaflets/SM07-05%20Anal%20%20leakage.pdf

That's a link that shows that people with constipation could have damaged their inner anal sphincter nerves which causes complications such as gas incontinence (leaky gas), fecal odor, and the unfinished feeling after bowel movements.

Regardless, it makes sense that if I did kegel exercises and strengthen the sphincter muscle to be bigger/stronger that it would prevent gas from seeping out.

2. How do I know if I'm just being paranoid about leaky gas? Though incidents have occurred to me in the past, I am paranoid in confined places with people (bus, classroom). I hear people whispering around me and I pay attention to people who sniff (and many times it's the people next to me).

3. For people with leaky gas, do you ever feel the pressure build up (a bout of gas)? Can you hold those in? A lot of times for me, I feel the pressure build up, and I try as hard as I cant to hold it in, but I feel a little bit escape.


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

I honestly don't know the cause of this problem but I think that it varies.Have you ever smelled it yourself? & have people ever done anything such as saying it smells like Sh*t or do something to kinda let you know that you smell? & I always feel bloated and yes I feel the pressure and it leakys out but sometimes I don't even feel gas escaping or pressure form the air in my colon about to escape & I still smell


----------



## j123 (Oct 16, 2012)

This is interesting. As a straight man I almost completely dismissed the possiblility that I have damaged my inner anal sphincter.

Not to sound like i'm intentionally being discusting (because i'm not) but I have had some massive bowel movements in the past 2 years. And I mean massive! Constipated or not.

But this is interesting, this could be what many of us have. Although I still believe bad bacteria in our disgestive track makes sense to me, it could even be a combo for some of us.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I think I do have a funnel shaped anus because of my internal hemorrhoids.This makes sense to me ...I know I don't completely evacuate.Dont know if the excercizes will help me though.,,cant hurt ,,,might try them

Im very paranoid about my stinky gas,because I know I have it...but its not smelly anymore..people don't noticToday was my first day at my internship/ job and I felt the release of gas once..nobody noticed and we were in small quarters .I drank some ACV before I went there..will do that every time I go to the internship/job


----------



## rectumdestroyer (May 21, 2013)

All 3 of which could be a possibility. As a bisexual man my lg came on before experimenting with other men if you know what I mean. However my drive for more couldn't be helping. I was never insecure, so maybe no.2 isnt it, and for the last i know i get a lot of gas. especially after something goes in my anus (whether its a enema or finger or you know what), so maybe putting things up our anus' isnt helping. i cant help it though.

surely there has been people cured through means of countering all three of your questions.


----------

